# Handzeichnung colorieren



## schnarnd (24. Februar 2004)

Hallo.Ich würde gern meine Handzeichnung in Photoshop colorieren.Kann mir jemand dafür ein paar Tipps geben?Oder Vorschläge machen?Vielleicht gibt es ja auch Tutorials.
Wäre super!Ok vielen Dank im Vorraus
Ach ja da fällt mir gerade noch ne Frage ein!Ich hab die Linien der Zeichnung mit dem Pfad - Tool nachgezogen.Kann man die Pfade auch abspeichern um zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt weiterzuarbeiten? 
psas Bild ist noch nicht ganz abgerundet!


----------



## Julien (24. Februar 2004)

guck dir mal dieses Photo an ) das ist doch ne goile PSD Zeichnung


----------



## schnarnd (24. Februar 2004)

Jo Danke soweit.Mehr davon bitte


----------



## da_Dj (24. Februar 2004)

http://www.photozauber.de, da ist das Bild auch her und das Tutorial dazu wie es coloriert wurde.


----------



## schnarnd (24. Februar 2004)

Jo das Tutorial ist schonmal sehr gut.
Vielen Dank  
Bin für mehr Vorschläge offen.Nur her damit!


----------



## hoschi (24. Februar 2004)

Schau  mal auf  http://www.inkplosion.de unter "Tipps".
Da gibt es auch einige, sehr ausführliche Tutorials.

Gruß, Lars


----------



## schnarnd (24. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank Sral.Das hilft mir auf jeden Fall weiter!Danke!


----------



## Julien (25. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von da_Dj _
> *http://www.photozauber.de, da ist das Bild auch her und das Tutorial dazu wie es coloriert wurde. *




hehe    genau diese Seite habe ich überall gesucht doch ich fand nur noch des Bild auf meiner HDD *lach*

auf jedenfall finde ich des Tutorial suppa gut...


----------



## Selena (25. Februar 2004)

*Coloration ^^*

Hab den einen oder anderen Link auch noch zum Vorschlag,aber bin leider erst am WE Zuhause ^^;;

Aber hier kannste auch mal reinlinsen ^^

*g*

Greetzi

Sel

http://www.howtodrawmanga.com/


----------



## schnarnd (25. Februar 2004)

Danke die Seite kenn ich schon.Aber gib mir bitte die anderen Links!


----------

